# Wird alles komplexer bei den PC`s?



## 5799stefan (29 Sep. 2014)

Im Lauf der Jahre hatte ich schon sehr einige PC`s ob jetzt bei der Arbeit oder privat.

Dementsprechend hatte ich auch schon einge Kämpfe mit den PC`s damit sie so laufen wie sie sollen.

Irgendwie war es früher einfacher die Probleme wieder hin zu bekommen. Es gab meistens nur wenige Ursachen und Lösungsmöglichkeiten. Heute gibt es zig Ursachen und/oder zig Lösungswege, welche aber nicht immer zum Erfolg führen. 

Wie seht ihr das ???


----------



## Apus72 (29 Sep. 2014)

Das kommt drauf an, wie man es sieht bzw. WAS man mit PC-Problemen meint...
Ich sehe es aber allgemein eher umgekehrt...

Zu den Zeiten von Windows 98 (Mouse has moved, please reboot  ) oder ISA-Soundkarten-Gefrickel will ich echt nicht zurück...

Oder Hardware-Interrupts, Speichermanager für DOS, 3 Kilometer IDE-Kabel im Rechner, Master/Slave Gefummel etc. pp.

Ich find's heute wesentlich einfacher, liege nur noch recht selten unterm Schreibtisch 

Grüsse


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Sep. 2014)

Die Entwicklung bei PCs ist doch etwas ins Stocken geraten, man braucht praktisch keinen neuen mehr kaufen, oder aufrüsten. Wenn das Ding läuft, dann läufts. Einmal im Jahr System neu aufsetzen, sonst braucht man eigentlich nix mehr machen. Ich finds heute unkomplizierter.


----------



## moppen (29 Sep. 2014)

jo eben und ein dj brauchst auch nicht mehr wenn ich an ms fs 98 denke 24cds na schön dank auch
oder das ewige gefrickel die passende soundkarte unter dos einstellen 
heute holst dir ne 4tb platte 32gb ram und 8kern cpu ohne ein kredit aufnehmen zumüßen und hast über jahre hinweg gar keine props dank den "neuen" veralteten konsolen  
booten dank ssd ist sek sache und braucht keine zigilänge bis alles geladen ist


----------



## stuftuf (29 Sep. 2014)

mein erster PC mit Windows 3.1... jede Installation eines Spiels war ein Glückspiel. Wahnsinn war das


----------



## Max100 (30 Sep. 2014)

Na und erst W 3.0, mit s/w Bildschirm, den ich im Dienst hatte


----------



## 5799stefan (30 Sep. 2014)

Nein die alten Betriebssysteme möchte ich auch nicht mehr haben, aber ich finde irgendwie war es früher für mich leichter den Fehler "schnell" zu finden und Ordnung zu schaffen.

Vielleicht bin ich auch schon zu alt und brauche nur ein Update


----------



## hoshi21 (30 Sep. 2014)

Bin ich froh, dass das Speicher optimieren mit QEMM und solche Sachen entfallen sind.


----------



## stuftuf (30 Sep. 2014)

hoshi21 schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, dass das Speicher optimieren mit QEMM und solche Sachen entfallen sind.



ohhh ja!!!!


----------



## megaton (2 Okt. 2014)

5799stefan schrieb:


> Im Lauf der Jahre hatte ich schon sehr einige PC`s ob jetzt bei der Arbeit oder privat.
> 
> Dementsprechend hatte ich auch schon einge Kämpfe mit den PC`s damit sie so laufen wie sie sollen.
> 
> ...



Du kannst die Entwicklung von PC's mit der Entwicklung von Autos vergleichen: Früher gab's null Komfort, sie waren langsam und schwer. Dafür gabs weniger Fehlerquellen und wenn mal was kaputt war, hast du genau gewusst, wo der Fehler liegt


----------

